# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Living in Jamaica >  "Living in Jamaica"

## captaind

I'll be posting the latest progress at the yard in that forum.

If you're interested take a look. Our next trip is 7 nights in early August. 

With the exception of Cosmo's on Sunday with a stop at Barry's and Sat. night at Seastar we'll be at the yard working.

The water project is moving along great.

----------


## johng

captaind,

Please say Hello to Barry for me when you see him, long time gone since we last meet. Tell him John from America, who used to stay in the A-Frame from the old days hope him keepin well!!! He was just a likkle boy when I first stay with Gloria.

John

----------


## goldilocks

I always enjoy your progress reports!

----------


## Markospoon

Hey CatnD, is the Barry's that you refer to the place by BarB Barn or a different place?

----------

